# Betta in the darkness



## nyrothebettalover (Mar 19, 2014)

Theres no light and no space to swim. An inch of water nothing but cold darkness. Even when on the shelf they suffer even in the jars they are uncomfortable and sad. Another male always flaring. Always so cold. Always so dim. The container is not often clean. In a week they will be swimming in their own feces. I want to stop this. They know sadness and pain better than I know what it’s like to live homeless in my car. To live this way. To live this way would like putting a dog in a mesh crate where is can indeed breathe but cannot turn around. Indeed these creatures cannot speak for their conditions. Another fish lies dead in it’s container next to him. No one has cleaned it out. The corpse floats at the bottom not moving at all. Here death sickness and starvation are the enemy but until someone does something they still stay sad and un cared for in these conditions. Transported when not staying they travel thousands of miles across the USA and never will stop moving. Home is on the go. A pack worker opens the package and three more Betta have died from simply stress before they even got to the destination. Two states. No care. No home. Like an old black cat in an animal shelter they will die this way. Unless we put a stop to it unless WE together put a stop to it. I sign a petition to stop these practices in the area. Never shall I set foot in these type of buildings again. Never shall I or any other of these voters set foot in on the property. Like stopping gmo’s all we need to do is watch out of the things we consume. The lies that often kill this species because of an opinion online.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I agree. Bettas in pet stores are often not treated well. A betta cannot het its own big tank while in a pet store, and being in darkness is fine, but at the pet stores you will know if the bettas have been neglected if you see dead ones that have not been taken care of, or if you see dirty water. Being in cups is ok at the pet store because it's only temporary and you can't give all the bettas a big tank all to themselves when they will only be there a short while. Just like pet store dogs and cats do not get a whole room to themselves, just a cage. It's only temporary, you won't be keeping the cat or dog in a cage their whole life. Unfortunately, bettas don't always go to good homes. Many people plop them in a tiny bowl without a heater, filter, or decorations. You need AT LEAST a gallon (2.5 is highly recommended, though) for them to swim around, decorations, a heater, and filters are recommended.


----------

